# Help guys, Axe Fx or my 6505+



## dudeskin (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi guys. i need help figuring out what im doing with my setup.

the info:
i have my peavy 6505+ head and cab. and love the sound. its awesome!!

i do studio stuff, but cant get my amp up to the volumes i need to at home. but i love this thing at practice and i know its even better at gigs.

its heavy as hell, weight wise. plus the cab.
i use a few basic pedals at the moment (noise gate, clean boost)

i love this thing.
but,
i do my studio stuff, and i love that. a lot.
an axe fx would mean i can use my studio stuff at any time of night or day without bothering anyone (thin walls).
it weighs very little.
its a fair bit more flexible with sounds etc and means i can use it live just as well as the studio, if i buy a footswitch too.


so, i need help guys.
i cant keep the 6505+ if im to get an exe fx. its a money thing. and i cant justify it.
i dont want to shoot myself in the foot by thinking about the studio stuff too much when i want to use it for gigs too.
im not fully sure about what i would need power amp wise.
if i could keep it light enough, maybe get a 2x12 or something that would help my back hahaha.

basically, i cant explain fully what i mean, i just hope that some of you guys can help me out if you can figure out my ramblings.hahaha

cheers guys!!

Joe


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont think anyone can answer this but yourself.

Get a kemper.


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 19, 2012)

kemper did cross my mind, but why do you say that dude?
only thing im not keen on is the size of it and it not being rack.


----------



## MastrXploder (Sep 19, 2012)

Kempers are cool. Sound very real. And rack mount isn't a big deal. Your 6505 most definately isn't rack mountable haha.

I prefer the axe fx. I'm happy with the tone and there's just so many more crazy options when it comes to effects


----------



## Genome (Sep 20, 2012)

dudeskin said:


> its a fair bit more flexible with sounds



Understatement of the century


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 20, 2012)

Genome said:


> Understatement of the century



nice an helpful...



has anyone got experience with the kemper live?
i take it its a power amp job too like the axe fx?


----------



## Genome (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I was just fooling around.

I can't comment on the Kemper as I don't have one, but I know there isn't a rackmount version yet which I know a lot of people are waiting for. 

There are a number of possibilities for using the Axe-FX live, poweramp + cab are just one of them. You can go direct into the desk and use a FRFR speaker for monitoring/stage volume (the most popular and most lightweight option), or even do both. 

All I know is that (in my humblest of opinions) it's worth every penny I spent on it.


----------



## flow (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't want to bash the kemper, but the guitarist in my band has one, and the thing sounds like garbage. We are both pretty knowledgeable when it comes to tone, and processors, and no matter how hard we tried we couldn't get it to sound good.

I would say definitely go the Axe-Fx, you can pick up an ultra for relatively cheap and there isn't that much of a difference between that and the II. You can use it easily for recording, and you don't even have to haul a cab to your shows! 

Like Genome said, worth every penny! Once you buy one you will forever be an axe user


----------



## mniel8195 (Sep 21, 2012)

i would say the kemper sounds amazing from all i have heard better than the axe fx II. the kemper sounds less hi fi and more real. the guy above me is the only person i have personally heard shit on the product but i have never played it. Im just saying....If effects were a huge part of what you do the axe fx would be a better choice.


----------



## Hyacinth (Sep 22, 2012)

Get the Axe Fx, never look back.


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok guys, I can't stop looking at them now.
I'm gonna do it.
Don't think I need the axe fx 2, I think the ultra will be more than enough.

Anyone know the main noticeable differences between the ultra and the 2?I don't think ill use the re amp function. So other than that?

Can you use patches from any axe fx on , any axe fx? 

Can you use a normal cabinet with it and a power amp?
Anything anyone can tell me would be great. I've googled the crap out of it but I'm still confused. You seem to have to know what your talking about to know what yo ask and understand the answer hahaha.

Cheers


----------



## Tyler (Sep 22, 2012)

Once you go axe you never go back. Before, the kemper was able to compete but after FW 7.0 axe takes the cake in almost all situations. Its more than worth it


----------



## vnc7 (Sep 22, 2012)

Agree get the AxeFX with FRFR setup.


----------



## nostealbucket (Sep 22, 2012)

In the time I've had my axe fx, I haven't even touched my real amp. It just can't compare. I love it.


----------



## gamber (Sep 23, 2012)

bro get the axe fx, it was one of the best decisions ive made in my life


----------



## Tyler (Sep 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention, you can even tone match your 6505+ and make an IR of it's sound.


----------



## dudeskin (Sep 23, 2012)

can someone explain this IR thing to me please?
same thing as before, hard to find a simple answer.haha

sounds like an awesome idea!!!!


----------



## Tyler (Sep 23, 2012)

An Impulse Response (IR) pretty much is capturing the sound of a cab. Thats how we can use things like redwirez or ownhammer and get cab simulations to sound just as they would in real life. For example, redwirez has an Orange cab mic'd by a SM57 at different angles, just as if you were to do it in real life. It gives you the sound it would give you if recorded, if you had that cab/mic/placement really there. It makes it easier for both recording and tone making purposes. 

If you go on fractal's forum, theres tons of info on them as well as using their tone matching feature.


----------

